# Wie alt wird ein Goldfisch?



## Friedolin (24. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend;

ich habe mal eine einfache frage, wie alt kann eigentlich ein __ Goldfisch werden?
Manchmal ist es dann keine Krankheit, sondern das Alter wenn ein Fisch stirbt, habe ich mich schon gefragt. 

Gruß Doreen


----------



## tangomba (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches alter?*

Hallo Doreen,
Goldfische können bei richtiger Haltung ca. 20-25 Jahre alt werden!


----------



## Helvola (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches alter?*

Hallo,
Der Altersrekord liegt bei 36 Jahren, aber du hast recht. Meistens werden sie nur 25 Jahre.


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches alter?*

Hallo
wir hatten in den 80zigern mal welche bekommen ,die sollen damals schon über 30 Jahre alt gewessen sein und wir hatten die auch noch 5-6Jahre, die waren über 30cm gross

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Friedolin (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welches alter?*

Danke für eure Antworten, also ist Altersschwäche dann wohl meistens ausgeschlossen. 


gruß Doreen


----------



## Shiva88 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie alt wird ein  Goldfisch?*

Und ich weiß nicht wie man kann so Primitiv machen Werbung


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie alt wird ein  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Shiva88
smoki:smoki 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie alt wird ein  Goldfisch?*

zieht mich mal jemand vom schlauch runter...?


----------



## Shiva88 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie alt wird ein  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Ihr beiden,
hat wohl schon jemand entfernt


----------

